# Help !



## Ayb (Oct 19, 2017)

Can I deactivate my account amazon flex before background finish process


----------



## Bobbywindow (Oct 19, 2017)

Why would you do that? And why did you bother to create that account in the first place.


----------



## Ayb (Oct 19, 2017)

Because I have another account and I don't wanna amazon deactivate all my accounts


----------



## Bobbywindow (Oct 19, 2017)

Damn you shouldn't create too many accounts they will ban you for life and sue you for infraction of their terms


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Couldn't tell if this is a troll thread?


----------



## Ayb (Oct 19, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> Couldn't tell if this is a troll thread?


I'm talking serious bro


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ayb said:


> I'm talking serious bro


Just let it play out and post what happened


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

So you used your same social security to create another account?


----------



## Ayb (Oct 19, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> So you used your same social security to create another account?


I'm not sure


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Ayb said:


> I'm not sure


LOL! You're not sure if you used YOUR Social Security Number or not?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just take the 5th


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You dun goofed 

The cyber police and state police have been notified. 

Consequences will never be the same !!!


----------

